# Resthaven bass



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Was up visiting my dad and stopped over Resthaven  a few time for couple of hours. It sure was hot! Lost a big monster bass on my 3wt that swallowed the bluegill I was pulling in. Most were in 11 -14 inch range.

I got this nice bass on a black Sneaky Pete


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice clean fish. No marks on it. Is that your 3wt with a fighting but?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

No, that is my 7wt. I didn't want to get my butt kicked on another big bass.


----------



## Wild One (Jul 3, 2008)

Buckeyefly said:


> Nice clean fish. No marks on it. Is that your 3wt with a fighting but?


Heheh, I wondered that too. Full wells grip, fighting butt--that would be one serious monster 3 wt! 

Nice fish. Glad the sneakly pete was working for you. I have yet to have anything besides a gill hit a sneaky pete for me. Gotta love takin something like that on the surface


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Know what ya mean. Had them for 3 yrs and finally catching some fish on them this year but not like my own hand made poppers though.


----------

